

HN "Beta testing" section? - OneBytePerGreen

I think it would be cool to have a special section on HN where we can post beta versions of our sites and get feedback from the web-savvy people on HN, without the pressure and traffic that might result from a "Show HN" posting on the main board.<p>This would especially help those of us who don't live near a major tech hub and don't have a network of friends in the startup scene.
======
karterk
Tried launching something like that with another HN user here, but it never
really took off:

<http://letmebeta.com>

